# Rutenbau



## carphunter1678 (27. Februar 2011)

Moinsen,

Ich möchte mir ne Barschspinne kaufen da ich aber etwas langweilig finde immer nur stangenruten zu fischen möchte ich ir jetzt eine selber bauen das ist mir der bausatz von Kogha ins auge gefallen ich stehe total auf geteilte griffe meine frage ist jetzt kann ich den griff von dieser rute teilen ????

hier ist der link zur rute:http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-it-yourself-rutenbaukit-spinnrute/detail.jsf


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

Klar kann man den Teilen. Durchsägen und ein vernünftigen "Abschluss" schleifen.

Du brauchst noch Lack..

Du kannst auch hier mal reingucken: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/bausaetze/

Da findest du auch verschiedene Bausätze. Allerdings musst du da auch Lack extra kaufen sowie Garn (dafür kannst du dir die Farbe(n) vom Garn aussuchen).


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

ich hätte mir eh anderes garn gekauft oliv und silber sieht irgendwie billig aus.

PS: brauch ich unbedingt eine spezielle rutenbau station ??


----------



## prignitz_angler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

Hallo

Schau bei CMW oder Karl Bartsch , da gibbet auch Bausätze!

Rufste am besten an ! CMW hat Morgen Ruhetag |wavey:


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

nen bausatz hab ich mir ja schon ausgesucht meine frage ist nur kann ich das korkhandteil teilen also so das es ähnlich aussieht wie z.b bei der berkley pulse.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

Ja, kann man.
Könnte aber etwas mühsam sein am Anfang des Griff in die passenden Stücke zu zersäbeln und dann passend zu bearbeiten.

Du bräuchtest dann auch zwei Winding Checks mehr (wenn du welche zur Optik willst).


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

kann man geteilten kork auch so kaufen ??


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

Du könntest dir natürlich auch zwei einzelne Korkstücke kaufen. Aber nein, komplett fertig zum ankleben gibt es vorgeschliffene Teile nicht. 

Obwohl... es gibt auch sogenannte "Handle Sets" wo man quasi nur noch passend aufbohren muss.


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

Selbstverständlich, schaust Du hier: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Kork-Korkringe-Burl-13mm-BKR/

So wird aus mehreren Ringe ein ganzer Griff oder ein zweiteiliger kleinerer Griff. Der Kreativität sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## prignitz_angler (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> nen bausatz hab ich mir ja schon ausgesucht meine frage ist nur kann ich das korkhandteil teilen also so das es ähnlich aussieht wie z.b bei der berkley pulse.



was willste denn mit diesem Kogha Müll?


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> was willste denn mit diesem Kogha Müll?



Muß halt jeder selber wissen. Selber besitze ich keine Kogah Ruten, kenne auch niemand der eine solche Rute besitzt, dennoch habe ich hier im AB gelesen, das die Ruten sooo schlecht nicht sind.

Dennoch, ich würde mir dann die hier bauen: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...ate/BAUSÄTZE-NEU-2011-Bausatz-Casting-BACAST/

Hast Du auch gleich die geliebten geteilten Griffe.


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> was willste denn mit diesem Kogha Müll?


 
ich will erstmal testen ob ich das überhaupt hinkriege ich möchte mir nicht direkt einen teuren blank kaufen und den dann so versauen das er nicht mehr brauchbar ist.


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Muß halt jeder selber wissen. Selber besitze ich keine Kogah Ruten, kenne auch niemand der eine solche Rute besitzt, dennoch habe ich hier im AB gelesen, das die Ruten sooo schlecht nicht sind.
> 
> Dennoch, ich würde mir dann die hier bauen: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...ate/BAUSÄTZE-NEU-2011-Bausatz-Casting-BACAST/
> 
> Hast Du auch gleich die geliebten geteilten Griffe.


 
der sieht zwar gut aus aber die rute ist zu kurz das einsatz gebiet der rute währe der rhein.


----------



## Somkejumper (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bidt, wie das mit dem Rutenaufbau funktioniert, dann sieh mal hier: http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/. Karl erklärt hier wie was funktioniert. 
Hab mir meine erste auch in einem Kurs von Karl zusammengebaut. Einfach nur geil, wenn Du mit Deiner eigenen Rute am Wasser bist. 

Ich persönlich würde Dir eine Baustation empfehlen. Funktioniert um ein vielfaches leichter als ohne. 

Kannst ja auch nachfragen, ob in Deiner nähe mal ein Rutenbaukurs angeboten wird.

Und wenn Du die Rute hast, stell mal ein Bild ein.


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bidt, wie das mit dem Rutenaufbau funktioniert, dann sieh mal hier: http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/. Karl erklärt hier wie was funktioniert.
> Hab mir meine erste auch in einem Kurs von Karl zusammengebaut. Einfach nur geil, wenn Du mit Deiner eigenen Rute am Wasser bist.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde Dir eine Baustation empfehlen. Funktioniert um ein vielfaches leichter als ohne.
> ...


 

klar sobald ich das gemacht habe stell ich ein bild ein (bin noch am überlegen ob Kogha oder nicht).


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

Warum nicht einfach so ein Set vom CMW, die Twister Sets sollen sogar recht brauchbar sein und alles was du noch zum Rutenbau brauchst, findest du da (ist immerhin ein Rutenbeuer/Shop). 

Nix gegen Kogha, aber preislich liegen die Sets ~ 40 Euro, Lack brauchst du eh und anderes Garn willst du auch -> CMW hat alles und kostet nur einmal Versand. 

Oder su fragst bei anderen Rutenbauern an (tackle24.de, Bartsch) ob die dir nicht ein günstiges "Set" zusammenstellen können was für dein Vorhaben (Testaufbau/Rhein) brauchbar ist.


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach so ein Set vom CMW, die Twister Sets sollen sogar recht brauchbar sein und alles was du noch zum Rutenbau brauchst, findest du da (ist immerhin ein Rutenbeuer/Shop).
> 
> Nix gegen Kogha, aber preislich liegen die Sets ~ 40 Euro, Lack brauchst du eh und anderes Garn willst du auch -> CMW hat alles und kostet nur einmal Versand.
> 
> Oder su fragst bei anderen Rutenbauern an (tackle24.de, Bartsch) ob die dir nicht ein günstiges "Set" zusammenstellen können was für dein Vorhaben (Testaufbau/Rhein) brauchbar ist.


 
kannst du mir nenn link zum twister set schicken ich finde bei cmw leider keine sets.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Du kannst auch hier mal reingucken: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/bausaetze/



Da sind Sets.

Aber offenbar ist das TwisterSet nichtmehr im Programm. Vielleicht weiß hier jemand mehr, oder einfach mal da anrufen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da sind Sets.
> 
> Aber offenbar ist das TwisterSet nichtmehr im Programm. Vielleicht weiß hier jemand mehr, oder einfach mal da anrufen.


 
sorry scheibnar war ich nicht ganz bei der sache wie ich mir die seite angeguckt habe#q


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

so ich werde mir wahrscheinlich in der nächsten zeit den Barsch bausatz kaufen jetzt hab ich aber noch ein paar fragen:

Welche Garnstärke brauche ich den für das set ??

Brauche ich einen extra Lack/Kleber für die Wiklungen ??

Muss extra Lack über den kompleten Blank ??


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> so ich werde mir wahrscheinlich in der nächsten zeit den Barsch bausatz kaufen jetzt hab ich aber noch ein paar fragen:
> 
> Welche Garnstärke brauche ich den für das set ??
> 
> ...




Probier es aus.#6


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Probier es aus.#6


  dein beitrag hat mir nur bedingt weiter geholfen weil bei cmw sind ein teil nicht in buchstaben sondern in zahlen angegeben guggst du hier (link unten)


http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...lgerate/Talbot-Talbot-Bindegarn-Stärke-40-40/


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

Das Zeug hatte ich noch nicht. Ruf den Wecki mal an und frag ihn welche Stärke das ist.

Oder nimm anderes Garn.:m


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...gular-Gudebrod-Bindegarn-Stärke-A-(normal)-A/

Da hast du Garn. Das andere geht sicherlich auch, aber beim Gudebrod weiß ich, dass du es nicht vorfixieren musst.

Lack findest du da auch (z.B. so ein einfaches Lackset - hast gleich alles dabei)

Kleber für den Griff = Baumarkt ein 2K Epoxykleber


Ich habe meine erste Rute mit A gewickelt... das geht. D wäre mir für eine Barschrute zu dick.


----------



## carphunter1678 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Rutenbau*

ich habe cmw eine e-mail geschrieben und gesagt was ich zusammenbauen möchte und der hat mir dann das lackset empfohlen wo ich nur noch die garnfarbe mir aussuchen muss.


----------

